# Cannondale Flash Sub7.



## DeiviX (Oct 2, 2009)

And the final result:










































































































Many friends tell me that the gothic style of the logos do not hit, you think?

More info: https://www.lightbike-magazine.es/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=439%3Acannondale-flash-6960-gramos-por-deivix&Itemid=23

Components:

CUADRO Cannondale Flash Hi-Mod Talla L
HORQUILLA Lefty Carbon SL 110mm.
DIRECCIÓN FSA
POTENCIA Extralite Roadstem 100mm 
MANILLAR Mortop 25,4 580mm.
PUÑOS Bontrager
TIJA Cannondale SAVE modificada.
CIERRE DE TIJA Cannondale modificado.
SILLÍN FRM Blackhole
CUBIERTAS Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO 2.15
LÍQUIDO RUEDAS Notubes
RUEDAS Tras. Notubes ZTR Race/Cx Ray/A2Z Del. Notubes Podium/Cx Ray/Cannonball
DISCOS KCNC 160mm |Ashima Aro 140mm
CIERRE RUEDA Alcross
CASSETTE Sram XG-999 11-32
CADENA Sram PC 1091R 
BIELAS Lightning 170mm Platos FRM 40-26
PEDALES Crankbrothers Eggbeater 4 Ti 
PULSADORES Sram XO Twister
DESV.DEL. Super Record Abrazadera carbono mod.
DESV. TRAS. Sram XO pata media. Rulinas carbono.
FRENO DEL. Formula R1 Adaptador 160 tornillos Ti.
FRENO TRAS. Formula R1 Tornilleria Ti.
CABLES-FUNDAS Alligator mini I-Link Poer Cordz 1,2mm.


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

amazing effort on the frame!


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Glad it is light-sure is ugly.....


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Love the stealthy look :thumbsup:


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

I like it! How did you strip the paint/decals off? 

I agree with your friends though. Not feeling the gothic graphics.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Great effort. Very nice. Must have taken you ages with the frame :thumbsup: 
I do like the stealth look but I think the font should have been the same as the Cannondale font. Here's mine 10g heavier, with the paint still on. Again amazing work:thumbsup:


----------



## swan lee (May 20, 2006)

good work! i like the gothic script.


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

Takes some dedication to void your warranty like that.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Phil335 said:


> I like it! How did you strip the paint/decals off?


It looks like it's sanded? Another option is carbolift. It's supposed to make it quicker and easier to strip the paint than sanding the frame.






http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=79102


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

looks better without paint.

will the frame be a little weaker as i know some stickers on bikes are part of the frames strength?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

brilliant 

your bike would be 4g lighter if you peeled off those missmatched rim stickers


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DeiviX said:


> Many friends tell me that the gothic style of the logos do not hit, you think?


I think that Tony Ellsworth would be proud of your creation.


----------



## ABS0LUTEric (Nov 21, 2010)

when i was a kid i cleaned my dads 10 speed with brake/parts cleaner.... he was not too happy


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow! amazing build. Ive been waiting for a stealth flash like this for awhile. Like others have said, remove rim decals, and change Cannondale logos. I also like how you accomplished this weight while using "real" tires.


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Few suggestions:

- Anodize black the red and blue knobs on your lefty
- Take the stickers off the rims
- Get some Super Batman R1's with black hose and caps

Why different colour nipples front and back?

If you put on so much effort on this why not finish the job with style.


----------



## DeiviX (Oct 2, 2009)

elasto said:


> Few suggestions:
> 
> - Anodize black the red and blue knobs on your lefty
> - Take the stickers off the rims
> ...


No wheels were purchased at the same time, the nipples of the spokes gold was a fitting error.


----------



## DeiviX (Oct 2, 2009)

Circlip said:


> I think that Tony Ellsworth would be proud of your creation.


Curious, I ignored it


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Love it but I'm more impressed*

with the uder 7 kilos:thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Blows away the stock logo graphics. I wish bike companies would realize only racers need huge logos on their bikes and outfits.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

you can always change tires for furious fred (a bit lighter than RR),and rotors for some srubs or innolite.


----------



## paulbaguio10 (Apr 3, 2008)

holy cow batman!


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

4g for stickers on rims. :nono:


----------



## DeiviX (Oct 2, 2009)

bikemaniack said:


> you can always change tires for furious fred (a bit lighter than RR),and rotors for some srubs or innolite.


With foruious fred would be used by mountain.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

XgreygOOse said:


> Great effort. Very nice. Must have taken you ages with the frame :thumbsup:
> I do like the stealth look but I think the font should have been the same as the Cannondale font. Here's mine 10g heavier, with the paint still on. Again amazing work:thumbsup:


Your bike is absolutely beautiful! I want it!


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Amazing! Job well done!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Taran (May 28, 2009)

Excellent work.
It's beautiful.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Super nice.


----------



## N2B (Jul 30, 2009)

you just need a pair of RR in cube edition to complet the raw look. this must be the devils bike if he has one and its awsome 

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...racing-ralph-evo-57-559-greyblack/239920.html


----------



## BoostN7 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a master piece.


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

What's that red goo on top of your top tube?


----------



## DeiviX (Oct 2, 2009)

elasto said:


> What's that red goo on top of your top tube?


Is the carbon epoxy.

Thank you all for your contributions!


----------

